
Intel CEO Wants to Focus on Total Avail Market, Talks 10nm Problems, 7nm Roadmap - Tempest1981
https://wccftech.com/intel-ceo-beyond-cpu-7nm-more/
======
Tempest1981
Excerpt on fab: "this is the first time that Intel has given a solid reason
for why it is not able to meet capacity - namely that it decided to produce
smartphone modems in-house which in return meant that they were not able to
focus on the CPU side of things. It is also a fairly plausible explanation for
why Intel cannot even meet the demand for 14nm anymore and instead has to
resort to extending 22nm products."

